# FTTC4 set up?



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Where can I find team drivers setup's at?
I looked all over RC10.com,but didn't come up with anything.
Links would be cool!
Thanks.


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

try this http://teamassociated.com/racerhub/setup/0setups_onroad.htm


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

hey glitcher do you still have that pro 4?


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

I posted my setup for vegas on another site, pm me and i will direct you. otherwise I will post it here in a day or two.


Walter


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

TRossiter said:


> hey glitcher do you still have that pro 4?


Thanks,they must of just put Bakers on there.
Yes I do still have the Pro-4 for sale.

[email protected]


----------

